# Wife Pregnant...Any Alternatives to WD-40 or Mineral Spirits?



## StainedSlippers (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all,
New member here and need some help. I just recently bought the Grizzly GO715P table saw (based on the reviews from my fellow jockeys) and I'm at the point where I have to clean off the rust protective coating. The problem is I just found out my wife is pregnant (5 weeks) and although very happy, not sure what to use that is safe. The saw is in my basement and shared with a laundry room so she needs to come down frequently. Any ideas?

Also, just starting to build my workshop and am cutting a lot of mdf…I have a dust deputy with a shopvac which works pretty well, but now I am considering a filter so she is not exposed to any dust. Any ideas?

Thanks guys….


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Baby power works well for that.


----------



## sludge2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome!

Unfortunately I don't think there is a product that will remove the coating that doesn't smell- Grizzly tends to lay it on thick. I used mineral spirits on my bandsaw. Just ask her to stay away from the basement for that day. You could also open a window if possible. When you do it, lay newspaper on the tool first and then pour the spirits on the paper. Come back in 30 minutes and most of it will come right off. You can use less mineral spirits and it will stay in contact better than just pouring it on and it will come off much easier. Be sure to remove the newspaper from the basement right away to keep the smell down.

On the second thing, pick up a Harbor Freight $150 dust collector. You'll be amazed.


----------



## StainedSlippers (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Sergio, so the mineral spirits seeps through the paper and soaks up the coating? The wife is out on Sunday so I will give it a try….maybe I'll even try to sneak in that dust collector…


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

What you can do is take the table and do it outside. Once you remove the rust, buff it with wax.


----------



## StainedSlippers (Jan 17, 2011)

Already had my brothers help me move it down to the basement…it was pretty heavy…I did just buy the johnsons paste wax though…


----------



## sludge2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep. I fought with it for a while and then called Grizzly. They told me about the newspaper thing. When you pull it off, almost all of the coating will be on the newspaper. Make sure it stays damp the whole time.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

How much does the table just weigh?

You can try using Acetone. A faster Evaporate solvent.
But wont be effective than mineral spirit.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

You could take over doing the wash. BSEG


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Try a can of simple green spray foam, they have it at most bicycle shops for about 7.00 a can that lasts a long time. I used it on the anti-rust protection on my hitachi. Also works at cleaning grease out of clothing and car upholstery. It's used in the shop to clean the nastiest chains and lithium grease quickly and easily. Safe, non-toxic, and has a pleasant smell to it.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think WD-40 is a more natural product than mineral spirits. It's made from fish oil. My kids socker coach was a doctor and she sprayed the kids legs down with WD-40 to relieve cramps. Of course, I'm no doctor, and you just can't be too safe when dealing with pregnancy so its a good idea to keep the subject pregnant person away during the day you use any product with aromatic properties.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

IF possible, clean the coating off outside. Barring that, you could send the wife out to spend the day with her sister or something like that, while you thoroughly clean the saw, and properly ventilate the basement… Mineral spirits doesn't hang around in the air very long in my experience…

The long and the short of it is that your wife needs to steer clear of VOCs of any sort while she is pregnant, and your wife / baby need to steer clear of them in the first 6 months after birth….

Congratulations on the baby.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Whatever you use, minimize the problem by removing all the cosmoline from the flat surfaces using a single-edge razor blade. I did this table with my Grizzley saw and it radically cut down on the number of paper towels needed to complete the job.

As for a cleaner, any of the orange-based ones should do the trick.


----------



## TJU (Feb 16, 2011)

Use a plastic putty knife and a paper towel to remove most of it then do what bunkie said. Get a bottle of orange/citrus cleaner and use that to wipe off the rest. After that use wax (or some thing else) to keep the rust away.

Tim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I read that you can "liquefy" it with a hair dryer, and then soak it up with a ton of shop towels.

Congrats to you both !!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations on the baby. First trimester? I'd keep her far away from all the nasty stuff. Goo gone seems to blast through anything, in my experience. It's got a nauseating orange scent, however.


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the website that has the MSDS for WD-40.

http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/wd-40aer63152748.pdf


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Duh, dust…. Sorry duh for me not you…

If you don't have dust collection yet, get it. You don't have to spend a ton of money, but at the very least you ought to have…

#1. Single stage dust collector with 1 micron filter or better.
#2. Either a cyclone separator before the dust collector, or a separator baffle in the collector to keep the filter clean and flowing air… Google Thien Cyclone for details on that. Commercial cyclones like the Oneida Super Dust Deputy work well too…
#3. An ambient air filtration unit.
#4. Short connection hoses.

The least expensive approach I can think of would be…

#1. Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector ($149.00 after coupon).
#2. Wynn 35A paper blend filter ($106.00 + S&H)
#3. Thien baffle in your HF DC inlet ring. Most likely free if you have the right scrap in your shop.
#4. Harbor Freight dust collector accessory kit. I think they are like $50.00. Comes with 2 hoses, some dust hoods, clamps, blast gates etc…
#5. Box fan. You probably have spares around the house…
#6. Ultra Allergen filter 20×20 and duct tape. Tape that to the inlet side of your box fan so that the box fan pulls the dirty air through the filter…


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

For the mineral spirits - use the oderless mineral spirits. Some of the harmful things like benzene are removed from the oderless flavor. Still smells but it is safer for all.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Aside from all the health related issues to dust and the fumes from the cleaning, your wife is carrying your baby, you should carry the laundry. And since your carried it down you might as well do it while you are there. Besides it will keep her out of the basement and she won't see all of the wonderful toys you can sneak down there.

By the way, welcome to LumberJocks


----------



## StainedSlippers (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for all the great feedback…i did buy that odorless mineral spirits but I then read some really bad reviews on amazon, think I'm going to return it. I think my game plan is to knock it down with the putty scraper and then do the newspaper trick. Then I'll try that green foam underneath on the trunnions. I guess I'm going to be doing a lot of laundry as well

Do you guys think I can get by with a dust deputy and an air filter? These air filters sound pretty effective…


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I forgot to add in my earlier post - Good Luck with the pregnancy!!


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

If all else fails, try Hoppes #9 Gun Cleaner. It's not something I'd inhale just for kicks but it cleans really well and doesn't smell too bad, either. My guess is if you used the spirits and newspaper trick, that'll probably do it. But . . . for small cleanup jobs, try Hoppes.

Now, about the kidlet. Lessee . . . you need a crib, a changing table/dresser, toybox, toy shelves, book case, set of blocks (might as well make 2), high chair. That's a good start. Better get busy there, bud. 

Good luck to you, your wife, and the kidlet.

Whit


----------



## StainedSlippers (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks jack, and thanks to everybody for all the good wishes…so far its kind of like woodworking for me…learn a little bit more with everyday.


----------

